# Found this Centipede, Its Injured



## Obijuan56 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello all, I found this fairly large centipede outside while I was sweeping an unfortunately I didn't see it and I think I may have injured it while I was sweeping. That or it looks like it has a really bad case of dehydration. I really have no idea since I have never owned one or researched one, but that is just what it looks like from owning Ts. So any help on maybe a way I can get it back to health and then release back into the wild would be awesome. Also if anyone has any clues on what species it is that would be cool too. I am located in San Diego California, southern California.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 18, 2011)

hey! It looks like a Scolopendra polymorpha to me (with a very attipical coloration). Nice found! It needs dry enviroment.

Take a look to this site (written by a member of this forum)

http://cacoseraph.exofire.net/centis/S_polymorpha.php

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Obijuan56 (Apr 18, 2011)

alright ill put in some dry substrate but so far it does not look like it is doing that great, its like its legs are twitching and then everyone once in awhile it moves around, looks like it is really sick


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 18, 2011)

Obijuan56 said:


> alright ill put in some dry substrate but so far it does not look like it is doing that great, its like its legs are twitching and then everyone once in awhile it moves around, looks like it is really sick


 Be careful handling it. Looks soft and freshly molted.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 18, 2011)

I think that's Scolopendra aztecorum(?), maybe I have the species name a little wrong, I can't remember it, aztec..."something".  It's a species that, for some reason, is not getting much attention in the hobby, I don't know why because it looks pretty nice to me.  I'd really like to have a few of those, esp. to try and get plings.


----------



## Obijuan56 (Apr 18, 2011)

I only plan to get it back to health and then release where I found it, I gently moved it to another container, I have no intention of handling it. Lol I can deal with tarantulas fine, but centipedes creep me out.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 18, 2011)

It might be best to let it go away from houses, from people and their bug sprays.


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 18, 2011)

Obijuan56 said:


> I only plan to get it back to health and then release where I found it, I gently moved it to another container, I have no intention of handling it. Lol I can deal with tarantulas fine, but centipedes creep me out.


 I use the term "handling" lightly. Could be with a container or whatever.

 Centipedes used to creep me out, too as a kid which is strange. I was still picking up spiders. For some reason I couldn't stop imagining them as venomous snakes with legs.


----------



## venom81 (Apr 19, 2011)

i knew it!i found a 6 inch body lenght and when back to the same spot and found a 3 inch one,now! i know polymorpha means different color forms or something like that but i also have a adult size s.polymorpha to compared it with and saw the close up  pictures of there teminals antenna segments .but i just can't seem to be convinced the sp is a polymorpha.


----------



## Obijuan56 (Apr 19, 2011)

I know it looks cool and all but does anyone have any tips to help me keep it alive? Seems pretty injured or sick, it can move but not very effectively, it seems to not have very good control over its legs atm either, they seem to kinda be twitching, or maybe just struggling to move them. Idk I feel really bad for it even though it creeps me out and would like to see it live through this.


----------



## venom81 (Apr 19, 2011)

idk, Did you try putting it in icu like a tarantula...how bad did you think you whacked it? with the broom.i had one die on me cause of mites. does it have mites or something?maybe it was  exposed to some kind pesticides, before the broom accident.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 19, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> I think that's Scolopendra aztecorum(?), maybe I have the species name a little wrong, I can't remember it, aztec..."something".  It's a species that, for some reason, is not getting much attention in the hobby, I don't know why because it looks pretty nice to me.  I'd really like to have a few of those, esp. to try and get plings.


Hey man, well think! _S. aztecorum_ (right spelling, like you said)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1828419

Maybe can be included in the diferencial taxonomic diagnose!

Good Job!
Carles


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 19, 2011)

venom81-

We are missing 1 taxonomic character to conclusively separate aztecorum from polymorpha.  Any chance you can get detailed macro shots?  If not, would you be interested in loaning one out or collecting one for proper identification by someone like Dr. Rowland Shelley?  This mystery has an easy solution

PM me if you'd like; I'd be happy to help.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 27, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> It might be best to let it go away from houses, from people and their bug sprays.


Agreed. I'd say if anything. Find a remote place where people normally don't wander into and have a good source of food. I'd say look for other insects and animals in the area smaller than it. If there are plenty release it there. 

I'm not too knowledgable on centipedes. But that's just my opinion on this whole matter. Only centipede I ever dared to keep and I'm currently keeping is the common house centipede.


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah that could be because it has freshly moulted. Be extremely careful and exercise great caution when working near the centipede (of course)!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Aug 27, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> Yeah that could be because it has freshly moulted. Be extremely careful and exercise great caution when working near the centipede (of course)!



Not trying to be a dick or anything but this thread is 8 years old. lol


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 28, 2019)

Outpost31Survivor said:


> Not trying to be a dick or anything but this thread is 8 years old. lol


I never thought you were, but I am sorry for my ridiculousness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Aug 28, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> I never thought you were, but I am sorry for my ridiculousness


No apologies necessary it happens I thought this 8 year old thread rez was  funny. Every reply contains the date it was posted, both at the top and at the bottom of every reply.


----------

